# Should I winterize and then de-winterize?



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

As I prepare for the Thanksgiving weekend trip, I have been thinking of some of the cold nights, and days, that will happen between now and then.









Is it practical to winterize, then dewinterize before the trip and then winterize again when I get back? How difficult is the winterization process? I have never winterized anything, I understand the concept, antifreeze in water out, but how much of a pain is it to do.

I purchased a winterization kit when I bought the 28RSS, which hooks directly to the water pump and you drop the hose in the jug of antifreeze and pump it through the system. I have no clue about low point plugs, draining the hot water heater or anything else like that.









I have read the winterization posts and am gaining knowledge, however when you are not, how do you say it....mechanically inclined, I will spend as much time worrying "did I do it right" as I will actually having to do it.









Any advice is appreciated!! Everybody have a great day!!

Jason

PS. Current RAM 2500 mods; bed liner, bed rails, front receiver hitch, Tech Tubes step rails. Waiting to sell the Four Runner, then ARE Z Series Camper Shell, this will be the fourth one I have bought!!


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Jason,

Winterizing is not hard especially if you have that winterizing kit.

I would not winterize yet since you are planning a trip during Thanksgiving. We probably wonâ€™t drop much below freezing at least not for long here in Virginia before Thanksgiving.

It would have to stay in the 20s for quite a while to bring the temps in down to do any damage and you could always run you furnace if we got an unusual cold snap.

I would however remove your out door shower hose as it is more susceptible to freezing.


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Jason,

I have a 28RSS as well and I blew out my lines and then winterized it. If you have an air compressor, you may want to do the same so that you sleep better. My entire winterization process, with installing the antifreeze suction kit, took about 2.5 hours. Alot of that was finding the correct tools. The two main ones I needed was a 10" cressent wrench and a 7/8 box end wrench (for the water heater drain plug - the 12 point box wrench allowed me to remove the plug without removing the the metal heat vent).

I picked up a blowout plug from Camping World for a couple of bucks.

Paul


----------

